# Suche Beta-Key für Mythos



## Tibampel (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hatte zwar schon unter den jeweiligen Artikeln auf der Buffed-Seite gepostet, dass ich mich freuen würde, wenn noch jemand einen Beta-Key übrig hätte, aber irgendwie sind die Artikel wohl seitdem von keinem mehr gelesen worden, der noch einen übrig hat und diesen auch weitergeben würde. 

Naja, jetzt versuche ich es dann mal auf diesem Wege hier. Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der noch einen Key übrig hat und mir diesen zukommen lassen würde? Mich interessiert das Spiel in sofern so stark, da ich Diablo einfach nur genial fand. Und was könnte annähernd so gut werden, wie ein Spiel von den gleichen Machern, mit der gleichen Basis?

Gruß an jeden der das hier gelesen hat.


----------



## Gorathorn (8. Februar 2008)

Ich schließe mich dem TE an und würde mich auch über einen Key freuen


----------



## Fianara (8. Februar 2008)

Gorathorn schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem TE an und würde mich auch über einen Key freuen



Leute, das ist so ähnlich wie bei Warhammer Online. Anmelden und warten bis eine E-Mail kommt.
Es bringt nichts in irgendwelchen Foren nach einem Key zu fragen.

Grüße, Fianara


----------



## Tibampel (8. Februar 2008)

Fianara schrieb:


> Leute, das ist so ähnlich wie bei Warhammer Online. Anmelden und warten bis eine E-Mail kommt.
> Es bringt nichts in irgendwelchen Foren nach einem Key zu fragen.
> 
> Grüße, Fianara



Hallo Fianara,

das ist ja nicht so ganz richtig. Es ist schon etwas anderes. Wer in der Beta ist, kann durchaus andere einladen. Ähnlich GoogleMail oder Wixi. Und da es auch durchaus Spieler gibt, die bereit sind einen dieser Keys an Andere weiter zu reichen, finde ich meine Frage berechtigt. :-) Wenn keiner einen Key übrig hat, den er abgeben möchte ist es ja auch eine Aussage.


----------



## Tomminocka (8. Februar 2008)

Tibampel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hatte zwar schon unter den jeweiligen Artikeln auf der Buffed-Seite gepostet, dass ich mich freuen würde, wenn noch jemand einen Beta-Key übrig hätte, aber irgendwie sind die Artikel wohl seitdem von keinem mehr gelesen worden, der noch einen übrig hat und diesen auch weitergeben würde.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tibampel und Gorathon,

rein zufälligerweise bin ich im besitz eines beta-Accouncts und habe noch 3 Invites für die Beta von Mythos frei! Bittte lasst mir einfach eure Email-Adressen zukommen, diese benötige ich, um euch freischalten zu können.


----------



## Tibampel (8. Februar 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Hallo Tibampel und Gorathon,
> 
> rein zufälligerweise bin ich im besitz eines beta-Accouncts und habe noch 3 Invites für die Beta von Mythos frei! Bittte lasst mir einfach eure Email-Adressen zukommen, diese benötige ich, um euch freischalten zu können.



Ein DICKES Dankeschön an Dich!!

Der Invite ist gerade angekommen und meine Suche damit beendet. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal im Spiel


----------



## Tarius68 (8. Februar 2008)

Dann möchte ich hier auch mal mein Glück versuchen!

Bitte eine kurze Info, wenn jemand noch einen Key zu vergeben hat, würde mich sehr drüber freuen...


----------



## Tomminocka (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

meine Invites sind alle raus! Viel Spaß beim Zocken, leider habe ich nun keine Invites mehr zur Verfügung.

Liebe Grüße


Tomminocka


----------



## Steve Coal (10. Februar 2008)

Jo dann reih ich mich mal in die Schlange der Bittsteller ein.

Auch ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir ein freundliches Community Mitglied einen invite für Mythos zukommen lassen würde.

Schöne Grüße Steve


----------



## Barlyn (10. Februar 2008)

Dann möchte ich mir doch auch mal einen Platz in der Reihe sichern.
Würde mich sehr über einen Betakey freuen!


----------



## Stroth80 (10. Februar 2008)

hab auch noch 3 invites offen, wer en key brauch, pm an mich, die ersten 3 bekommen ne invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalon7275 (11. Februar 2008)

Stroth80 schrieb:


> hab auch noch 3 invites offen, wer en key brauch, pm an mich, die ersten 3 bekommen ne invite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sehr interessiert an Mythos und habe diesen Thread hier gerade gelesen.
Ich möchte nicht schnorren, aber vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch nen Key übrig. Er wäre bei mir in guten Händen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!!


----------



## Stroth80 (11. Februar 2008)

so meine keys sind alle weg


----------



## Avalon7275 (11. Februar 2008)

Stroth80 schrieb:


> so meine keys sind alle weg



ach jetz erst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte, da der post schon nen monat alt ist, brauch ich garnicht mehr fragen. hätte ich vielleicht doch mal tun sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ach mist, das war ja dein "mitglied seit" datum .... *vornkopfklatsch*


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Februar 2008)

Also ich melde mich auch mal für einen Key sollte jemand einen übrighaben und abgeben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jacky (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte auch noch Interesse, falls jemand einen übrig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarzerusIce (13. Februar 2008)

sollte sich vielleicht doch noch ein betakey zur oberfläche durchwühlen, so würde ich mich sehr, über eben diesen, freuen =)

als diablo veteran muss man ja mal die neuerscheinungen unter die lupe nehmen

lg


----------



## Kolrak (13. Februar 2008)

Ich habe noch 4 MYTHOS BETA KEY INVITES übrig.

Per PN anfragen mit antwort auf die frage: (1 Satz)

Warum soll ich dir den Beta key geben? (1 SATZ!)

und eurer email addy.


----------



## Brainlord (13. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte einen Mythos Beta Key da ich seit Diablo 1 verrückt nach Action-Rollenspielen bin und das Diablo feeling unbedingt wieder spüren möchte.

E-Mail: redman17@t-online.de




Kolrak schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 4 MYTHOS BETA KEY INVITES übrig.
> 
> Per PN anfragen mit antwort auf die frage: (1 Satz)
> 
> ...


----------



## vu_ (13. Februar 2008)

fals wer noch nen key bekommt und lust hat zu zocken kann mir mal ne pm schreiben.
hab einen aber würde lieber mit einem zusammen anfangen.


----------



## Kolrak (13. Februar 2008)

ein key ist noch da!

per pn melden, begründung warum ihr den key bekommen solltest (1-2 sätze) und email addy dazu


----------



## Cerwyn (13. Februar 2008)

Hätte au sowas von gerne einen Key denn ich kam mit diablo erst zum mmorpg zocken aber keins ist bis jetzt so wie diablo und hoffe das mir jemand nen key schicken kann mail is advanceddarkness@gmx.net


----------



## Kolrak (13. Februar 2008)

beta keys sind weg!!


----------



## Kahn01 (14. Februar 2008)

Das heist jetzt das keiner mehr einen Beta Key zu vergeben hat ?
Schade als alter D1 und D2 fan muss ich das spiel auch unbedingt testen ^^


----------



## Zenti (14. Februar 2008)

da meine klausuren fast durch sind würde ich als alter d2 hase auch gern das spiel mal antesten. also, wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen kann, nur bescheit sagen...


----------



## Sharqaas (18. Februar 2008)

bin auch noch auf der suche!! will mal zoggen und gucken ob d2 feeling aufkommt!


----------



## lighta (19. Februar 2008)

Hi.

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Bety-Key freuen, da ich im Moment auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu WoW bin und mich gerne mal in Mythos umschauen würde.


----------



## Martiness (19. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß zwar das hier schon verdammtviele nen Key Suchen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt 

Ich bin schon sehr lange auf der suche nach nem Beta-Key da mir das spiel sehr gut gefällt und ich es auch auf längere Zeit spielen würde - leider bisher noch keinen erfolg!

Wenn dennoch jemand einen Beta Key für mich übrigt hat würde ich mich sehr darüberer freuen.

E-Mail : ka2033-383@online.de

Gruß Martines


----------



## Stivi (19. Februar 2008)

so habe gerade mal nach gekucket und ich kann noch 3 key rausgeben 
also wer mir nun am schnellsten ne pm schickt kriegt einen^^


----------



## xXxTigerxXx (19. Februar 2008)

interessiere mich auch sehr für dieses spiel da ich der meinung bin das es das beste 2008 wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stivi (19. Februar 2008)

so alle 3 keys sind raus


----------



## Dodelik (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hab auch noch 2 Keys.

Bitte PM mit Eurer E-Mail Adresse.

gruß


----------



## Dodelik (19. Februar 2008)

Keys sind raus.

Viel Spass beim daddeln.


----------



## Desmondio (19. Februar 2008)

Ich suche bitte auch noch einen Key.
Wäre supernett wenn mich jemand inviten könnte.

Mfg


----------



## excite0815 (19. Februar 2008)

Habe keine direkten Key aber halt nen Account also wer noch haben will und noch Interesse hat /pm!


----------



## Tomminocka (19. Februar 2008)

hab nix gesagt, mich schwer verlesen, sorry


----------



## Martiness (19. Februar 2008)

Verdammt, ihr bietet eure Beta Invites ja zu "unmöglichen" Zeiten an, wenn man dann von der Arbeit kommt und das Forum ließt sind dann schon alle Invites weg : ( 

naja noch gebe ich nicht auf!

MfG Martiness


----------



## Desmondio (19. Februar 2008)

Ja bitte, ich würd so gerne an der Beta mitmachen damit ich mal sagen kann da hab ich bei geholfen.

Suche auch gleich noch ne Gilde für WAR also meldet euch bitte per PM 

Danke


----------



## DanielM (19. Februar 2008)

Hy

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Key, damit ich mich mal mit etwas anderem beschäftigen kann als mit WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG DanielM


----------



## Barlyn (19. Februar 2008)

Suche auch noch einen Betakey, da das Spiel für alte D2-Hasen so wie mich echt interessant scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Desmondio (20. Februar 2008)

Hat noch jemand einen Key über? Bitte PM an mich danke danke danke

Mfg


----------



## Serafyn (20. Februar 2008)

Dann melde ich mich hier auch nochmal *g* Über einen Key würde ich mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Sabine


----------



## cellx (20. Februar 2008)

ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen key freuen, da ich jetzt schon so ewig auf der homepage angemeldet bin für die beta und bisher kein glück hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomii (20. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen , ich hätte sehr gerne auch einen Betakey für Mythos. Bin auch jemand der ein totaler Fan der "alten" D2-Zeiten ist.
Falls ihr einen Key über habt , und ihn mir geben würdet , würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen!
Gruß Gnomii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosh (20. Februar 2008)

alle 9 Invites vergeben


----------



## axaxel (21. Februar 2008)

//Hat Sich Erledigt - Key Erhalten//

Wen du noch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich ebenfalls sehr darüber freuen, wen ich einen bekommen könnte.

Aufjendenfall möchte ich mich bei allen die hier im Forum ihre überschüssigen Keys Anbieten um so auch anderen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben sich einen Eindruck von Mythos zu machen Bedanken.


Mfg, Axaxel


----------



## FE3L-X (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Liebe Buffed User!
Und auch ich würde mich über einen solchen key überaus freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also falls es noch irgendjemand in den tiefen dieses Forums gibt der einen über hat, pls pm me =)
lg


----------



## Floyder (21. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Mythos key freuen! Nach der Enttäuschung von Hellgate muss ich was anderen testen =D


----------



## Shadow80 (22. Februar 2008)

Huhu,

poste ich hier auch nochmal ;-) Suche auch schon ewig nen Mythos Beta Key. Wenn jemand noch einen verschicken könnte, pls PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße

Menu


----------



## Darthanubis (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo auch ich würde mich auch über einen key freuen. Falls also noch wer einen über hat und mir eine Freude machen will, kann er/sie mich per PM erreichen.

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omal (24. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und würde mich auch über einen Beta Key bzw Invite freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Email: curt1s@arcor.de


----------



## raithen (24. Februar 2008)

ich würde mich auf ein key auch freuen.

xinterp(a)hamburg.de


----------



## Bawagrog (24. Februar 2008)

Heyho,
falls einer von euch noch ein Invite über hat - ich würde mich wirklich sehr über einen freuen. Warte schon ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Email: niklas.endres[ad symbol]gmail.com

Vielen dank an meinen groszügigen Spender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shayde (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schnorrer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TirionPvE (24. Februar 2008)

Hi , ich würde auch super gerne nach zahlreichen jahren diablos 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder anfangen mit mythos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freuen würde ich mich über einen der mit so einen beta key geben könnte, ty jetzt schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
philipp-gehrke@web.de


----------



## Shayde (24. Februar 2008)

ich hab auch noch 2 -.- 
Auch bei mir solltet ihr die Chance kriegen schreibt mir ne PM warum gerade DU und nicht nen anderer einen kriegen sollte ! Und bitte gebt euch mühe...


----------



## Shayde (24. Februar 2008)

Und gaaaanz wichtig nicht weil ihr schon Diablo II gespielt habt und ein großer Fan seit -.- Das kann jeder sagen und es sagt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosh (25. Februar 2008)

hätte wieder einen Invite zu vergeben und bitte
spart euch ausführliche Texte, warum gerade ihr den Invite bekommen solltet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz getreu dem Motto "first come, first serve" reicht die E-Mail per PN.


Invite vergeben


----------



## menty79 (25. Februar 2008)

huhu,

hab gestern im buffed magazin über mythos gelesen und würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch mir einen mythos beta key überlassen würde.

hf
menty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackass (25. Februar 2008)

hi ich bin en alter diablo 2 zocker und würde mich auch sehr über einen beta KEY freuen =)

Email: han-ge-lar@hotmail.de

Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen invite schicken würde =)
mfg


----------



## Affje (26. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen Invite-Key für Mythos freuen, habe damals schon tierisch gerne Diablo 2 gespielt und Mythos ist ja von den Ex-Diablo_machern, zumindest viele davon.
WÜrde mich echt tierisch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scorush (26. Februar 2008)

wenn ich nicht zu spät komme würd ich auch gern einen haben =)


----------



## Ubawookie (26. Februar 2008)

ok dan schreibe ichs hir auch noch mal rein wenn jemand ein beta einladung üperhat plz pm an mich ^^
würd mich sehr freuen

schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## Rhina (26. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich sicher nicht alle Anfragen bedienen kann... 5 Invites wären noch da... Emailaddi bitte per PN und dann halt so lange der Vorrat reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhina (26. Februar 2008)

Alle 5 Invites sind raus... viel Spaß beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrOverride (26. Februar 2008)

Hi, da jetzt schon so viele von euch Mythos spielen, würde ich mich gern euch anschließen. Daher würde ich mich über einen Beta-Key sehr freuen. Ihr könnt mir ne pm oder Email schreiben. ty schon mal im vorraus.  :-)


----------



## Sanguinaria (26. Februar 2008)

Hi ihr,

ich habe mich auch schon vor langer Zeit für einen Beta-Key eintragen lassen, aber bis jetzt noch keinen Key bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn einer noch einen für mich übrig hätte. Da mein Laptop im Dezember sich verabschiedet hat und mein PC leider für Raids nichts mehr taugt, habe ich mit WoW aufhören müssen. Habe zwar noch andere Spiele zur Suchtbefriedigung, aber mir fehlt eben der MMO-Aspekt bei Diablo2.

Dann hoffe ich mal weiter auf mein Glück und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend!

Besten Gruß
Sanguinaria


----------



## Posty (27. Februar 2008)

Sers,

falls noch wer einen Invite oder Beta Key übrig hatt ich würde mich auch sehr darüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG und thx im voraus,
Posty


----------



## Alokra (27. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen, könnte ich auch nen Beta Ky haben? Danke ein Zockermedel würde sich darüber voll freuen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. Februar 2008)

kann mich den beiden vorpostern von mir nur anschließen


----------



## crashmaniac (27. Februar 2008)

Waehre echt geil, wenn mir auch jmnd nen Invite schicken wuerde fuer dat spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> crashmaniac@nextmail.ru



MfG Cra$H   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minolla (28. Februar 2008)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, deshlab versuche ich es auch ... einen Beta-Key zu ergattern. 

Bitte wer einen hat oder inviten kann, pls PM an mich.

*tiefe Verbeugung*
Minolla


----------



## Dentus (28. Februar 2008)

Habe noch einen Key zu vergeben, der erste der mir eine nette PM bis morgen 19 Uhr schreibt bekommt ihn von mir zugesendet.

Bitte E-Mail Adresse in der PM mit angeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: *Key ist leider bereits vergeben*. Sorry hatte leider nur noch einen übrig auch wenn ich gerne alle versorgt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElSombrero (29. Februar 2008)

würd mich auch über nen key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alokra (29. Februar 2008)

Bei ebay verkaufen die den key für 10 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat wohl jemand falsches nen key da könnte ich schreien!
Na ja werde wohl nie in den Genuss einer Beta kommen. Wie lange läuft den die Beta noch? Will endlich Mythos zocken kanns kaum erwarten bis ich das Teil mal sehe^^


----------



## Mi1kb0y (29. Februar 2008)

Ich schließe mich dem an. hab mich shcon bei denen mit email gemeldet. kommt aber schon seit langem nichts...

mal abwarten... wenn einer einen hatt wäre ne pm seeeeeehr net

mfg Milki


----------



## Megamage (29. Februar 2008)

Wie bekommste son Key?


----------



## crashmaniac (29. Februar 2008)

Hier emailadresse eintippen und ganz doll hoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -> http://www.mythos.com/


----------



## DuBBiE (1. März 2008)

Hallo, ich würde mich auch wahnsinnig über einen Mythos Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn jmd noch einen übrig hat, bitte an dubbie@gmx.de mailen.

Nach D1&D2, SC/BW und WoW suche ich nun wieder ein Spiel, was mich fesseln kann. Mythos klingt grandios und ich würde es nur zu gerne spielen!

LG DuB


----------



## j_k (1. März 2008)

Gudn Morgen,

da wie es ausschaut noch immer viel Interesse an Mythos Beta Keys besteht, vergebe ich hier  10 Invites für die derzeit Laufende Beta Version.

Wer Interesse an einem Key hat schreibt mir möglichst schnell eine PM mit email addresse, bitte nur PMs und keine Postings.

Mfg
j_k


----------



## Butchero (1. März 2008)

Würde mich auch riesig über einen Beta Key freuen (:

Meine E-Mail Adresse: miglanz@web.de

MfG Butchero


----------



## Cerwyn (1. März 2008)

Wär voll toll wenn ihr mir auch nen Beta key zukommen lasst fand damals Diablo schon genial und hab Tag und Nacht gezockt also wird mit Mythos nicht anders 

Email: advanceddarkness@gmx.net


----------



## j_k (1. März 2008)

meine 10 Keys sind nun alle vergeben, bitte also keine weiteren PM mit anfragen mehr.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle gewinner, vlt sieht man sich ja mal ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg
j_k


----------



## ginky_8 (7. März 2008)

hi falls ihr mir ein Beta key zukommen lässt schreibe ich in euer Gästebuch na wie wärs??? 


bitte per E-MAIL (ginky_8@web.de) oder per PM


----------



## Barlyn (9. März 2008)

Also ich suche auch noch einen Betakey. Wäre echt toll, und würde mich dann hier auch schonmal im Vorraus bedanken, wenn ich denn ein solches Glück hätte bitte Key per PM schicken da ich regelmäßig vergesse meine Mails zu checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (10. März 2008)

Ich will auch invited Werden!
Antibe@gmx.net

Wär echt suuuuper nett.


----------



## sTereoType (10. März 2008)

ich stelle mich mal auch an die lange schlange der key wartenden an.^^


----------



## RothN (10. März 2008)

Hallo!

Wenn noch einer einen Invite übrig hat, schreibt mir eine PM ich schreib Euch eine Mail..

Danke schon im voraus.

MFG Finityhexer


----------



## Barlyn (11. März 2008)

Hallo schon wieder, wie oben erwähnt würd ich mich auch sehr über einen Invite freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Plx an es_blu@yahoo.de


----------



## ExoHunter (11. März 2008)

Nabend,

würde mich auch sehr über eine Einladung zum Beta-Test freuen. Hoffe, dass noch jemand nen Invite übrig hat, evtl. kann ich mich irgendwie revanchieren. /w me ^^


----------



## hooked (11. März 2008)

Hi liebe Mitmenschen,

auch ich würde mich tierisch über einen Invite zum Beta-Test freuen.
Wer also so ein großes Herz, bzw. dazu noch einen Invite-Key bestitz der kann ihn mir gerne per PM zukommen lassen.

Als Dank werde ich den User dann mein Leben lang im Herzen tragen. =)

MfG hooked


----------



## Veit Rausch (12. März 2008)

Nachdem ich nun auch schon eine Weile warte, bis ich einen Key bekomme, versuche ich es auch mal auf diesem Wege.

Wer mir einen Key schickt per PM schickt, dessen Namen werden meine Kindeskinder noch hören!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyak (12. März 2008)

Folgende Mail habe ich auf eine persönliche Anfrage erhalten:





> Greetings!
> 
> Thank you for contacting Mythos Support. To join the beta sign up, please go to our web site http://www.mythos.com/index.jsp and provide the email address in the box below the “Beta Signups” option. You will receive an invitation to the Beta Test as we invite more people. If you do not receive an invitation, hang in there, the Open Beta Test is scheduled to start in the near future!
> 
> ...


Freuen wir uns also auf die Open-Beta, für die es offensichtlich mehr Zugänge geben wird als bisher
.


----------



## Dromed (12. März 2008)

Hallo meine Lieben,
ich habe auch noch  6 EInladungen in die Beta Frei.

Bitte eure E-Mail Per PN an mich.


----------



## Troopa (12. März 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Wann startet eigentlich die Beta-Phase? Und gibt es jetzt noch eine Chance an einen Beta-Key ran zu kommen? Wenn irgendjemand einen über hat und diesen auch zur verfügung stellen möchte würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.
MfG Troopa


----------



## Dromed (12. März 2008)

So keine PN´s an mich mehr, alle Key´s raus . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Troopa   Die Beta läuft schon länger xD.


----------



## Barlyn (12. März 2008)

@ Dromed: Ganz ehrlich, finde es toll, dass du deine Invites zur Verfügung stellst, aber dann würde ich mich doch zumindest erkundigen ob nicht einer der oben genannten (mich inbegriffen) bereits einen hat. Habe mich gerade gefreut darüber dass hier noch jemand Invites übrig hat, aber dann doch Leute die schnell ihre Emailaddy in eine PM häckeln den Wartenden vorgezogen werden.


----------



## ExoHunter (12. März 2008)

Ich habe ganz ehrlich noch keinen Key bekommen. Falls es so wäre, wäre ich grade am zocken und man würde mich einige Zeit hier nicht mehr posten sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand noch eine Einladung übrig hätte, bitte per PN oder per eMail (exohunter@gmx.de) an mich senden. Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich!


----------



## Kahadan (12. März 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die andern User, die von von den netten Beta-Key-Besitzern auch zur Beta eingeladen wurden:

Wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert bis die Bestätigungsmail, bzw die Mail , dass ihr eingeladen worden seid, ankam?


----------



## slimy (12. März 2008)

/push

hier is auch noch eine treue diablos seele was ganz allein is und noch ein   spender für die mythos beta  sucht   vielleicht gibs ja mein erlöser hier ^^

gruß an alle


----------



## Aldaric87 (13. März 2008)

slimy schrieb:


> /push
> 
> hier is auch noch eine treue diablos seele was ganz allein is und noch ein   spender für die mythos beta  sucht   vielleicht gibs ja mein erlöser hier ^^
> 
> gruß an alle



Jo ich bin auch ganz arm und würd mich sehr über nen invite freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc Charly (13. März 2008)

Auch wenn ich so weit hinten sicher überlesen werde...
Auch ich suche schon länger so einen Key aber ich habe da nicht so viel Glück dabei.
Also wenn wer von Euch einen übrig hat und eine gute Tat vollbringen will (sollte man ja täglich) dann würde ich mich rießig darüber freuen :-)


----------



## ExoHunter (13. März 2008)

Möchte mich hiermit aus der Suche selbst ausschließen, ich bin gestern vom Hersteller eingeladen worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Bitte an mich KEINE Keys schicken!*


----------



## Mc Charly (13. März 2008)

*neidig guck*
Gratz dazu - Du hast es gut!


----------



## Kahadan (13. März 2008)

Würde mich auch über einen Key freuen.


----------



## Frenks (13. März 2008)

Grosses GZ an alle die eine Key bekommen haben....
falls jmd einen zuviel haben solle wäre für Spenden offen =)
Der Grund warum ich Mythos testen will? Ich bin, wie scheinbar viele andere auch, D2 Fan und auserdem Begeistern mich schon seit jeher alle Arten von guten MMORPGs und wies mir scheint ist es eins

MFG Igge


----------



## ExoHunter (13. März 2008)

Das Spiel sieht im großen und ganzen noch etwas billig aus, der Ehrlichkeit halber gesagt. Die Quests sind überhaupt nicht anspruchsvoll, sprich viel zu einfach, und das Interface sowie die ganzen Menüs sehen alle von der Gestaltung her ziemlich mau aus. Das ganze hat zwar mit dem Spiel an sich recht wenig zu tun, aber es trübt einfach den Gestamteindruck, weil man ja ständig mit dem Interface interagieren muss.

Trotzdem ist es einen Test wert.


----------



## Bartelboo (13. März 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe noch 4 Invites übrig.

Die ersten 4 die mir ne email schickt bekommen einen Beta-Key

email: fireball1234@freenet.de

mfg. Bartel


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2008)

E-Mail ist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartelboo (13. März 2008)

So alle Invite vergeben!

Bitte nicht mehr anschreiben.

Gruß Bartel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2008)

Vielen vielen Dank für den Invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc Charly (13. März 2008)

*mist*
da guckt man den ganzen Tag nach ob es was neues gibt und dann verpasst man den wichtigen Beitrag (von Bartelboo) weil man blöd im Auto sitzt (noch dazu bei strömenden Regen und daher im Stau...)!

Ich bin doch wirklich ein Pechvogel :-(


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. März 2008)

Mc schrieb:


> *mist*
> da guckt man den ganzen Tag nach ob es was neues gibt und dann verpasst man den wichtigen Beitrag (von Bartelboo) weil man blöd im Auto sitzt (noch dazu bei strömenden Regen und daher im Stau...)!
> 
> Ich bin doch wirklich ein Pechvogel :-(




Naja Spiel gesehn, gespielt, direkt wieder gelöscht.. Man darf so ein Spiel nicht als Diablo Nachfolger bezeichnen, dass ist entwürdigend für Diablo2 !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AGSeeker (14. März 2008)

hab noch 6 invites übrig. wer einen möchte, bitte pm mit e-mail adresse an mich.


----------



## Mc Charly (14. März 2008)

AGSeeker schrieb:


> hab noch 6 invites übrig. wer einen möchte, bitte pm mit e-mail adresse an mich.



PM ist draußen - jetzt noch *daumendrück* das ich nicht (wieder) zu spät bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AGSeeker (14. März 2008)

So, alle Invites sind weg. 

Viel Spaß beim testen wünsche ich euch. ^^


----------



## Mc Charly (14. März 2008)

Ein Hoch auf *AGSeeker*!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Invite bekommen *freu*

Dankeschön!


----------



## randalsmith (14. März 2008)

Hallo, da ich nun schon seid einiger Zeit auf einen Beta key von Mythos warte und leider immer noch nicht zu den auserwähten gehöre die einen bekommen haben, dachte ich mir ich melde mich hier im Forum auch mal da es ja anscheind doch noch nette Leute gibt die einen weitergeben.Ich spiele Diablo seid anfang an und bin schon seid langen auf der suche nach einen würdigem nachfolger. 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen falls sich jmd. erbarmen könnte und mir einen Key zukommen lassen könnte.
Meine e-mail: skydancerj2000@web.de

Grüße euer Randal


----------



## ÆbämÆ (14. März 2008)

Hallo würde mich auch sehr sehr freuen, wenn ich in der Beta mal spielen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn jmd ein invite frei hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Email : Bieristgeil@web.de


----------



## Mc Charly (14. März 2008)

So, ein paar Stunden die Beta getestet und ich muss gleich vorweg sagen - ich bin begeistert :-)
Sicher, den Diablo 2 Flair bekommen sie nicht ganz hin aber das ist auch gut so.
Ich fühle mich in diesem Spiel gleich wieder in die Diablo 2 Zeiten versetzt (sogar einige der Gegner sind fast gleich), und ich freue mich sehr auf die Finale Version.
Die Online-Komponente würde ich zwar wegnehmen aber ich werde das Spiel auf jeden fall zocken :-)


----------



## opte (17. März 2008)

Als wow müder alter Diablo zocker würde ich mich auch über eine PM mit Beta Key freuen.
                         mfg
                             opte


----------



## Greyhunter1 (17. März 2008)

Ich würde mich Super über einen Mythos Key freuen, wenn wer einen übrig hat bitte an mich * nett anguck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Fuxx04@hotmail.de


DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroon (17. März 2008)

Ich hoffe irgendjemand da draußen hat noch eine key und dieser jemand sieht meinen verzweiflungspost und ist so nett und spendet an einen armen jungen diablo fan, der sich schon lange bei der Mythos beta beworben hat(und immer noch keinen key hat), einen key 

Fals es diesen jemand gieb ein riesen fettes danke im vorraus

und ein neidischer blieck zu denen, die einen key haben

E-mail: Henry-sch@web.de


----------



## Fachten (24. März 2008)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an und würde mich auch riesig über einen Key freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tobiaskuhm@gmx.de


Danke schonmal im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michid94 (24. März 2008)

ich habe noch 5 invites dafür nur hier http://154399.homepagemodules.de/
und ich werde den invite euch danach schicken.


----------



## Dannie (24. März 2008)

ich muss die haben plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerimm (25. März 2008)

Ich wäre ebenfalls für einen dieser Key's dankbar

ingerimm@ragnarok-no-seishi.de


----------



## ABlackwood (25. März 2008)

Ich hab bei http://154399.homepagemodules.de/ auch eine ANtwort geschrieben und ich muss sagen das Forum gefällt mir gut wäre Super an einem Key Interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuxx04@hotmail.de


----------



## AveLegionen (26. März 2008)

Last but not least!


Auch ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Beta-Key für Mythos. 
Wäre echt toll, wenn noch jemand einen Key über hätte.

Danke
AveLegionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. April 2008)

Würde mich sehr über einen Beta-Key freuen.

Die Adresse zu meinem Glück: martinszalachowski@web.de


----------



## Whity07 (1. April 2008)

Ich bin hier sicher der 5.000 und nichts-sagendste von allen...
Aber ich würde mein Glück doch noch versuchen: Is noch einer Übrig? ><
Wäre demjenigen mehr als dankbar !


----------



## maxisback (4. April 2008)

Hallo leute, 

ich wäre auch sehr interessiert an einem beta key, also wer noch einen üprig hat, bitte an mich schicken, wäre echt super nett!!

Killexx@gmx.de


----------



## Mylanar (4. April 2008)

Hi!

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand auch einen Beta Key geben könnte, möchte das Spiel unbedingt spielen.
Spiele gerade Diablo II aber es stürzt andauernd ab, deswegen Mythos, außerdem sieht's cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine e-Mail ist Metalgerri@web.de

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Dofus (5. April 2008)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen.

E-Mail Adresse: maxvogt1@yahoo.de


----------



## mendiger (5. April 2008)

ich ürde mich riesieg freuen!
E-Mail: muellersbruchbude@web.de


----------



## Xorghan (5. April 2008)

Es gibt keine Invite-Keys mehr und es wird auch keine mehr geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://forums.mythos.com/showthread.php?t=16414

Die Frage muss nun lauten:
Wer hat einen Mythos Account, den er nicht mehr braucht= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann demnächst soll es aber den öffentlichen Betatest geben.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2008)

.


----------



## dianteli (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

tja ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet für einen Key - mal sehen ob's was wird. Bei meinem Glück in solchen Sachen aber eher nicht. 
Also wenn noch jemand einen eingestaubten Key übrig hat, würd ich euch den gern abnehmen. Versprech auch, daß ich mich richtig drum kümmern werd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Art-Blast (25. April 2008)

Suche auch noch unbedingt nen Beta Key !!! 

Wenn jemand ne gegenleistung wüchst kann cih euch gern Forengrafiken oder so machen !!!


----------



## Lars-I (26. April 2008)

Nabend liebe Buffies!

Ich bin momentan ein wenig am verzweifeln....

Hab WoW seit release gezockt und es ist langweilig geworden weshalb ich auch aufgehört habe :/

Danach hab ich EQ2 gespielt was mir aber nach ca 4 tagen nich mehr gefiel und jetzt bin ich grad bei HdRo angekommen aber auch nich ganz zu frieden :/

Darum setze ich meine hoffnung in Mythos und würde mich über einen "gespendeten" Beta Key sehr freuen. 

Also guckt unter euren Sofas nach vll liegt da noch einer rum den ihr nicht mehr braucht.
Würde mich über eine PM freuen

Mfg Lars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (27. April 2008)

Hi Ich suche *DRINGEND* noch einen Mythos Beta Key falls jemand noch einen hat wäre ich unendlich dankbar. Bitte PN an mich oder an Mymythos@gmx.de


----------



## Lars-I (27. April 2008)

Nabend liebe Buffies!

Ich bin momentan ein wenig am verzweifeln....

Hab WoW seit release gezockt und es ist langweilig geworden weshalb ich auch aufgehört habe :/

Danach hab ich EQ2 gespielt was mir aber nach ca 4 tagen nich mehr gefiel und jetzt bin ich grad bei HdRo angekommen aber auch nich ganz zu frieden :/

Darum setze ich meine hoffnung in Mythos und würde mich über einen "gespendeten" Beta Key sehr freuen.

Also guckt unter euren Sofas nach vll liegt da noch einer rum den ihr nicht mehr braucht.
Würde mich über eine PM freuen

Mfg Lars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (28. April 2008)

Nix da lieber Lars hier Ich bin der nächste *gg* Bitte falls wer noch einen Key über hat PM an mich.


----------



## skunkie (28. April 2008)

Da hilft nur üben, üben, üben ... und zwar in Geduld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lars-I (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MyMythos ich hab auf seite 7 schon gepostet aber da das der letzte Post auf der Seite ist und du mit deinem Post ne neue seite angefangen hast musste ich ja nachrücken weil er ließt schon die ganzen seiten durch^^ daher me first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also schönen tag noch =)

Mfg Lars


----------



## xXavieXx (28. April 2008)

Sind keine Invites mehr verfügbar (keiner Spieler hat mehr welche)
Da hilft nurnoch Anmelden und hoffen - musste auch was warten - lohnt sich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lars-I (28. April 2008)

Ja angemeldet bin ich auch aber hatte auch noch nie glück im Lotto.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man kann sein Glück ja mal versuchen.


Mfg Lars


----------



## Shinar (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich weiss der Thread ist schon älter, aber ich würde mich dennoch sehr für einen Betakey interessieren.

Falls jemand noch einen Betakey übrig hat wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn er sich bei mir per PM melden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (24. April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß wurde die Entwicklung eingestellt da das Studio damals durch "hellgate london" pleite ging.

Mfg Lizardking 71


----------



## SireS (2. März 2011)

Hallo Com,

ich würde mich auch über einen Beta-Key sehr freuen, da ich die Idee, das D2 - System mit einem MMO zu mixen genial finde. Wenn also noch jmd einen für mich hätte, wäre ihm meine ewige Dankbarkeit gewiss^^.

LG
SireS


----------



## standbY (15. März 2011)

Hat wohl niemand mehr nen Key über oder? 
Noch sooooo lange warten bis zur Open Beta 

Würde mich über einen freuen 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Kremlin (18. März 2011)

http://beta.incgamers.com/Giveaway/17/mythos-closed-beta-key-giveaway

hauta rein


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. April 2011)

Hab heute von Mythos 10 Betakeys zur Vergabe geschickt bekommen (wie wahrscheinlich viele oder alle Closed-Beta-Teilnehmer) und würde sie daher hier vergeben. Sind zwar nur noch 11 Tage bis zur OpenBeta, aber wer noch zuvor rein will und noch keinen hat, kann hier zugreifen.

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN, wenn ihr noch einen braucht. Die Keys gehen an die ersten 10.



Keys verfügbar: 10/10


----------

